# Speaker Sizes?



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can someone here tell me what speaker sizes are in my car i have a 2005 Cadillac STS fully loaded with the Nav unit and 15 speaker bose system. Also im going to be using a audison bit one can i still keep the factory center channel hooked up to the bose amp even tho the fronts and rears will be driven off a different amp?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Is there a reason why you cant look yourself?

Even if there isnt, have you check something like crutchfield or your car's specific forum?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looked at crutchfield they dont give the right sizes and they dont give the sizes of the door speakers and im not a installer so im not going to attempt to take my car apart to look to see what size speakers are behind the door i figured a installer here would know so i can buy the right size speakers for my car


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> Looked at crutchfield they dont give the right sizes and they dont give the sizes of the door speakers and im not a installer so im not going to attempt to take my car apart to look to see what size speakers are behind the door i figured a installer here would know so i can buy the right size speakers for my car


If you wont check. Then who will install them. If its a installer ,let them worry about it. If its you ,its time to roll up the sleeves.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rockondon said:


> If you wont check. Then who will install them. If its a installer ,let them worry about it. If its you ,its time to roll up the sleeves.


I just want to knwo the size so i can order the right size speakers then ill take it to the installer once i have everything


----------

